# My Other Fuzzies!



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not sure if I ever introduced my other pets... So I'll do that now. All pictures areee in link form since I don't feel like resizing them xDThe first two videos of are them just horsing around, the second two are music videos, the last is the only way I have to introduce the fish xDWe'll go oldest to youngest, huh?The oldest, at 8 years this May, is my Chihuahua, Troubles! http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...BscqvDjuHynEgbZImj3Q&index=9&feature=plcpHe's a little gray, a little pudgey, but nobody seems to be able to guess that he's a little old man now. i usually get a guess of 'he's only about 4, right?' Nope. He's just bouncy!Next, is my Siberian Husky, Aleu's Northern Aurora Dream - "Aleu" or 'Allie'http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/216753_1908474842229_1552562601_1983158_8107357_n.jpghttp://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/215485_1908474522221_1552562601_1983156_6145553_n.jpghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL_MVYBkTUE&list=UU4pBscqvDjuHynEgbZImj3Q&index=7&feature=plcpShe turned 5 in January, and people still ask if she's a pup. Aleu is my only female pet, and I only seem to realize that when my boys are rolling and tossing in the mud and she's prancing to avoid it. Then we have Diesel, my Border Collie X APBT. Diesel is by far my baby, and is around 4 years old. His hobbies include stealing shoes, licking everyone in the face, and using people as flotation devices http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/217707_1908509483095_1552562601_1983207_5850929_n.jpghttp://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205158_1908474922231_1552562601_1983159_2968635_n.jpghttp://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/45688_1551869727324_1552562601_1327354_2485688_n.jpghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqYzazVgQj0&list=UU4pBscqvDjuHynEgbZImj3Q&index=10&feature=plcpAleu and Troubles found Diesel four years ago in a trash pile. Long story short, someone had abandoned him, and I brought him home. I then gave him to my neighbors who, after the first week, started to neglect him. They completely stopped feeding him, playing with him, even looking at him. So I took over. Then, two years ago, after they were threatening to "get rid of him" I took him back. I would not trade my Deezy for the world.Well, next would be Kalabar and Cassius, but I think you know them :3So since they're not on this list, next would be my cat, Draevyn who I adopted April of last year. http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu1LscLFv_MI'm not too sure how to describe Draevyn other than he's odd. He's also very destructive as you can see from the duck tape on my window screen -.- The only thing this cat does NOT do is bother my rats. And last but not least, we have Sinclair, the B.A Betta ;Dhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXqRcIdr4pM&list=UU4pBscqvDjuHynEgbZImj3Q&index=2&feature=plcpSinclair's a whole lotta 'tude mushed in a tinitiny body. He did come from a local petstore, and he was one of the most pitiful. Knowing that if he wasn't purchased, he'd sit on the shelf and waste away until a new shipment came in, I took him. He's a happy, healthy fish now and just a few days ago he built his first bubble nest!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

*Not sure what happened*

whoa... don't know what went on up there but, anyway..

Hmm, I'm not sure if I ever introduced my other pets... So I'll do that now. All pictures areee in link form since I don't feel like resizing them xD

The first two videos of are them just horsing around, the second two are music videos, the last is the only way I have to introduce the fish xD

We'll go oldest to youngest, huh?

The oldest, at 8 years this May, is my Chihuahua, Troubles! 

Napping
Smiling
Video
He's a little gray, a little pudgey, but nobody seems to be able to guess that he's a little old man now. i usually get a guess of 'he's only about 4, right?' Nope. He's just bouncy!

Next, is my Siberian Husky, Aleu's Northern Aurora Dream - "Aleu" or 'Allie'
Dress Up
Swimming
Making her bed
She turned 5 in January, and people still ask if she's a pup. Aleu is my only female pet, and I only seem to realize that when my boys are rolling and tossing in the mud and she's prancing to avoid it. 

Then we have Diesel, my Border Collie X APBT. Diesel is by far my baby, and is around 4 years old. His hobbies include stealing shoes, licking everyone in the face, and using people as flotation devices  
<3
<33
<333
Music video!
Aleu and Troubles found Diesel four years ago in a trash pile. Long story short, someone had abandoned him, and I brought him home. I then gave him to my neighbors who, after the first week, started to neglect him. They completely stopped feeding him, playing with him, even looking at him. So I took over. Then, two years ago, after they were threatening to "get rid of him" I took him back. I would not trade my Deezy for the world.

Well, next would be Kalabar and Cassius, but I think you know them :3

So since they're not on this list, next would be my cat, Draevyn who I adopted April of last year. 

:3
-.-'
Music video!
I'm not too sure how to describe Draevyn other than he's odd. He's also very destructive as you can see from the duck tape on my window screen -.- The only thing this cat does NOT do is bother my rats.

And last but not least, we have Sinclair, the B.A Betta ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXqRcIdr4pM&list=UU4pBscqvDjuHynEgbZImj3Q&index=2&feature=plcp
Sinclair's a whole lotta 'tude mushed in a tinitiny body. He did come from a local petstore, and he was one of the most pitiful. Knowing that if he wasn't purchased, he'd sit on the shelf and waste away until a new shipment came in, I took him. He's a happy, healthy fish now and just a few days ago he built his first bubble nest!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Your pets all seem great . It's nice of you to share those pictures and stories.

I'm not really easy around dogs, though. They make me nervous.

Where I'm staying, there's this cat that people feed and it's always around waiting for food. He looks a bit like Draevyn, as in he's stripy and has similar fur color. He's got a fluffy tail as well, which I don't see on many stray cats. But he's really annoying, he sounds like a broken Mp3.

And Sinclair looks like a nice fish, I like his color. I see a lot of fish like that in pet stores, but I'm not sure if they're the same kind. There's another member here with a betta that looks like Sinclair.

Take care


----------

